# 2011 RV TV Antenna



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

HI

My camper is a 2011 model and seems manufacture can't answer if the antenna on my RV is capable of receiving HD TV programming over the Air this is my question. 

The camper is kepted in trinity tx to far away to actually check if it can or can't does anyone have any knowledge if i can recieve any programming if the RV was closer to Houston as is? If not what is the fix without recommending a satelite dish?

Searacer


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Your antenna is probably a crank up Winegard. It should receive over the air stations just fine although limited in distance. With digital programming, it's pretty much all or nothing with regards to the signal.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Floatin Doc said:


> Your antenna is probably a crank up Winegard. It should receive over the air stations just fine although limited in distance. With digital programming, it's pretty much all or nothing with regards to the signal.


Floatin

Yes I have a crank up Winegard. I was concerned that becasue the new HD station requirments went into affect I wasn't going to be able to catch anything to watch. So that not going to be the case.

searacer


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Might as well give up and get satellite TV. Unless you are close to a city HD signals are very hard to pick up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have the same ant on my MH. I am on Bolivar and get 60+ stations on it


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Bobby said:


> I have the same ant on my MH. I am on Bolivar and get 60+ stations on it


 I be located about 30 miles south of Houston so should have plenty channels.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Get a Winegard Wingman add-on for your Sensar antenna. I put one on last weekend on my RV and it made a significant difference.

http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-RV-WING-Wingman-Booster-Antenna/dp/B001U2DPUE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411003521&sr=8-1&keywords=winegard+wingman


----------

